# Driffield Rally Who attended...What are your thoughts



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Who actually attended? What was your thought on the rally/show? Did any photos get taken? Would you go again to Driffield?

Steve


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Great get together, thanks to Jaquie for directions ,(much better than Stews to lincoln) made two new friends, that,s 3 christmas cards i have to buy this year Pity about the Show, my local dealer has a bigger stock of MH's and as for the trade stands our sunday market has a better selection of MH related stuff 1st and last vist to Driffield for me :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

There are already pics on site Steve. 

I did not give you directions to Lincoln Geo, what are you going on about.

Oh you must be refering to the postcode (the correct one at that) I gave you at your request to the Lincoln show but did not think to supply instructions on how to enter it into the satnav - sorry :lol: 

stew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Oppssss sorry Stew?????
Has this been made public????
NO.....OK.....I will go and search :roll: :roll: 

Stew
I would like to sat the show was a not to be missed event!!!!!!!! Sadly I think a lot of Acc stands & sellers thought it was a must be missed event    

Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Apology accepted Steve!!!!!! Please don't lose sleep over it.

No pics are not made public, they are for subscribers only mate!!!!!

stew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

No wonder mate!!!!
Just looked at pics & the amount of Motorhomes with no People present reminds me of all the empty stands :lol: :lol: 
Next comment..... If you dare :wink:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Driffield show*

Hi All

We attended as trade,and we were not unhappy with the outcome having been last march we were not expecting too much.
Got the impression from trade and public that next year will be a no-no,it's a vicious circle,no trade-no public,no public-no trade.It is a shame as it is a lovely show from a social point of view although if i had paid as a day visitor i would have been well hacked off ( if you walked slowly you could drag your visit out to 15minutes is something we heard alot )
There is only one thing that can save Driffield now and that is 'WARNERS'   
Duncan


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Driffield show*

We went along hoping that there would be more there than there was at a previous one there held in Feb/March a couple of years ago - there wasn't much there then - and there was even less this year....even the vans staying were down on the earlier show. Certainly nothing in the way of accessories which is what we were hoping to get.

Difference was that this time we stayed with others off the list so at least the company was enjoyable.

We'll go to the Sunderland Air Display next year (same weekend and much nearer to us).
Lynne & Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Are you going to book or are you going to WING it :?: :lol:


----------

